# 2004 service engine soon light issue



## drh146 (Sep 12, 2007)

I had my oil changed at the dealer on a monday afternoon. Tuesday morning i poured in "restore" engine restorer (siver can), and now my SERVICE ENGINE SOON light has come on. I have to believe that it cant be a big enough issue to return to the dealer and have them charge me a ton just for them to tell me whats wrong. Anyone know what it might be?

Im heading to advance auto parts today to have them tell me, but i was wondering if anyone has any ideas.

thanks
dave


----------



## drh146 (Sep 12, 2007)

the error codes turned out to be 

p0011
camshaft position
actuator a - bank 1
timing over-advan.

and

p0021
camshaft position
actuator a - bank 2
timing over-advan.

...now im really confused!


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

i had that same problem with mine. IT DOES NEED ATTENTION. the sensor tells the ECU where the crankshaft is in its rotation and then the ECU tells the spark plugs when to fire. If the sensor goes out, there is no spark, which means your car wont run. I got out of the repair for $120 at the dealer, but i knew ppl who worked there. It can be a serious problem if you wait too long!


----------



## drh146 (Sep 12, 2007)

after driving over that weekend (pretty far) the light went out, and the car is running fine


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

lol ive never heard of a SES light just go out without resetting it or clearing the codes, but obviously it does happen


----------



## drh146 (Sep 12, 2007)

well it resets itself after so many starts or miles driven. but if there is problem it will come back on


----------



## tsimiele (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a 2003 Altima. My service engine light was on and they replaced a crank sensor. A week later, it came on again and I was told the computer needed to be reset. Could this also be the issue with the light? Will it go off if the computer is reset?


----------



## drh146 (Sep 12, 2007)

the computer will reset itself after so many starts, miles driven, if you connect to it and download the error then reset it, or i read that there is a sequence of things you can do with the gas pedal to reset it...

once reset, the light will go off. however, if a problem is still exists, i have to imagine it will come back on


----------

